# Ryobi 18v drill smells like #$%^



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I suspect that it was left in a sewer flooded area, then dried out without cleaning out the motor housing, and when it is running the sewage heats up. 

Take it apart and clean it carefully. 

Ryobi is a great intermediate cordless system, have many myself.


ED


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

My Ryobi 18V stuff served me well for 5 years until the original batteries finally died. The replacements were nowhere near as good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be just burned out or sticking brushes or dirty armature.
Need to open up the cases to check it out.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks all. I'll clean out the innards in the next few days and see if that does the trick. I'll post the results here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A good decision, it will be time well spent.



ED


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Get what you pay for


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> Get what you pay for


I paid $5.00 for a flashlight, two batteries and a defective drill. I think I got my money's worth.

To conclude the thread, a few days ago I opened the drill and it was actually pretty clean inside, but it still stank like all #$%^. It wasn't worth the time to mess with it further, since as I said I already had two newer drills.

Onward DIYers!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Since you already think that it's a waste, you could try to spray an odor remover like FEBREEZE into it, and let it dry, then re-assemble and test it. 


Then re-sell it to another who might cherish it.

ED


----------

